# My first boat...Pearson 22?



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all and let me say thank you in advance to anyone who responds to my post. I recently completed a learn to sail course in Newport RI and I am hooked! I am now in the process of looking for my first boat so I can get back onto the water ASAP. All of my on water experience so far has been on a J/22. I am looking for a cheep forgiving beginners boat that will allow me to sail up and down Narragansett bay and when I feel experienced enough head on over to Block island or Marthas vineyard. Ideally I would also like to be able to spend a night or two on it as well. I will be the only one with sailing experience on the boat so it should be something I can handle with minimal help from my "crew" 

This posting on craigslist has caught my eye 

"The boat being sold is a 1968 Pearson 22 (Hull Number 107). She is a full keel (3.2' draft) sloop with a compliment of sails. The sail inventory includes a mainsail, storm jib, 130 genoa, and a spinnaker. All sails are in good condition. The spinnaker halyard was replaced last year and all other halyards are in good condition. I have included a link with more information about the Pearson below along with three pictures. I am asking $900 or best reasonable offer. Please note, the Pearson is being sold "as is where is" and without the outboard motor. If you have any additional questions, shoot me an email and I will respond. Thanks for looking."

I have been corresponding back and forth with the poster and he is able to let it go for 750$. Condition wise the owner stated "There is some crazing to the gelcoat on the upper deck. *There is also a softspot on the cabin top. *I have already replaced the keel bolts and installed new zincs. *The standing rigging and the running rigging are both in good condition. *I have also touched up the bootstripe. The interior is in good condition. *I replaced the battery selector switch last year. *The light fixtures seem to be a bit frozen (perhaps they could be loosened?). *There are no interior cushions. *There is a toilet which currently pumps directly overboard."

I would need to find a mooring for her as there is no trailer. Is it possible to get a mooring for the rest of this season? Not sure if now is the best time to buy or if I am better off waiting till the fall and sailing next spring?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dj - welcome to SN dude! I can't give you any specific advice on that Pearson - but I can say you'll love this place - and you'll learn a hell of a lot!


----------



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

also have been corresponding with a guy about a MacGregor Venture 23...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Venture is a lake boat. The Pearson 22 is probably an Ensign, which has is not a cruiser, and would be like sailing a stone coming off a J22. If not an Ensign, 22 is still too small.

If you want to sail the islands, up your budget to $3-6000 and get a decent condition 25 footer (Cal, Catalina, C&C, for example). You will enjoy a nice sailing boat and be able to experience the cruising life. When oyu sell it, you'll get the money back. Plan to spend $1-2000 a year on maintenance and expenses, that's the way it goes.


----------



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

The pearson is not an ensign here is a link to the brochure...

Pearson 22

how about a Catalina 22?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The brochure presents a very cute boat, I've never seen one of these around...are youyu sure its the same model, as it has a fin drawing 3'5", not a full keel 3'2".

Assuming its the boat for sale, its a nice looking boat - if you would be willing to spend the night with a SO down below, go for it. Consider carefully the total cost, just replacement cushions, a holding tank and an engine will run you $2-3000. You might be surprised at what you can buy ready-to-go for $3-4000.


----------



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you tell me anything about an O'day 22 or catalina capri 22?


----------



## RanAweigh (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is another Pearson, a 26, in your neighborhood.Pearson 26'
Take A look and look around the marinas to see what is still ashore. You might find something you like at an affordable price. There are a lot of pretty good boats available but you may have to scout them out.


----------



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

RanAweigh I saw that posting... Just not sure if 26' is going to be too much boat for me to handle....

O'Day 22
O'Day 22' Sailboat

Catalina Capri 22
CATALINA CAPRI 22,boat, trailer

Catalina 22
22 foot Catalina Sailboat with 8 HP Suzuki long shaft + custom trailer

any thoughts are greatly appreciated...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

dj - if I can handle a C27, YOU can handle a larger boat than 22'. Trust me. When I was looking for our current boat I almost bought a Pearson 26 like the one RanAweigh showed you. I love those things. But I have been very happy with the C27. Plenty of room for my family of 4 - easy to handle, fun to sail, and pretty dang tough.

I've never been a fan of the swing keels. But having a trailerable 22' would definitely lower your ownership costs. Those slip fees add up.


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

*Swing keels*

I had a Catalina 22 that I've sailed for years. I've since moved up to a Pearson 36-2 and I love it. Pearson made a great boat.

Now I'm not going to slam the Catalina 22 but I did have a lot of trouble with the swing keel on mine. The keel lockdown screw was poorly designed and caused me a lot of trouble. In fact I was out on Buzzards Bay the last time the fiberglass around the locking screw broke apart and I started taking on water. It was not a good day. If I were looking for a boat that size I limit my search to something with a fixed keels. I've never seen a Pearson 22 but it looks good on paper, just don't expect it to sail like a J22.

Good luck.


----------



## djherse (Aug 26, 2009)

The catalina capri 22 and O'day 22 are both fixed keels and come with trailers...anyone know how long it takes to step and destep the mast if i opt to not rent a mooring or slip...


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

After a long day on the water it takes forever. 
Actually stepping and unstepping the mast was fairly simple. I used the main sheet rigged between the jib halyard and the stem to lower the mast. It might have been about 15 minutes once I became proficient, but all the other work involved with putting the boat on the trailer then dealing with the motor and the sails is tough at the end of a long day.


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

*P22 #74*

I own a 1969 P22. I bought it new. there is much to tell about this wonderful small boat. If you are still looking I will give you the details.


----------



## Pearson22 (Sep 22, 2009)

*P22*

Hello,
I'm taking possession of a 1968 Pearson 22 tomorrow. Hull #15. It's being handed down to me from a family member. Would love to hear more about this boat. 
thanks.


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

*P22*

Congratulations, you will never regret your choice. There is a lot to tell so it is hard to know where to start. IT would be easier to talk directly but for now you will find that the boat handles far better that most and is stiffer than most. That is because it is a bit low on sail area and is not at its best in very light air. In a breeze it comes to life goes like magic and you will feel safe and secure when others are struggling. The mast is quite bendy. I didn't like that so I replaced it with a larger mast and raised the head stay to the mast head. That didn't hurt anything but improved the light air performance. Racing makes you do funny things. There is much more. As for cruising, My wife and I have overnighted quite nicely with another couple but it takes very special people to make do in a small boat. I would like to know where you sail. I am in the Norfolk VA. area. Good luck!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

congrats of learning to sail! Suggestion.. buy a boat at least 5ft larger then you think you want. I'd be almost ready to bet you will want a larger boat in less then a year. 
Good luck!


----------



## Pearson22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!
The boat has been sailed in the Mamaroneck, NY area since at least 1974. Tomorrow, it will come up to Constitution Marina in Charlestown, MA. The hull is #19, not #15 as I thought earlier. I actually haven't seen the boat in 10 years or so, and I've never sailed her. This is my first sailboat, so I'll be learning as I go.
I hope to be able to do some overnights around the Boston Harbor islands. 
I'm sure I have my work cut out for me in the months ahead, but I'm looking forward to the challenge. I'll check in again once I get her in the water tomorrow. Should be fun!
- Paul


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

Good luck. This boat will spoil you. It is a dream to sail. Unfortunately you have nothing to compare it to. I look forward to hearing from you. Roy


----------



## Pearson22 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the boat has arrived in Boston. It needs a good amount of TLC to bring it back to life. I have neither the skills nor the space to do this work myself, so I'm looking to local boat yards to see if they can help me. At the very least, I'd like to have the hull painted. The interior needs a thorough cleaning/painting as well. The topside needs some attention too, as some harware is broken/missing. Nevermind the condition of the woodwork. In short, the boat is showing it age. I'd like to do a full restoration, but I have no sense of what that would cost, and if it's a worthwhile expenditure for this boat. 
I've tried to upload an image here, but I can't figure out how to do that.
- Paul


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Custom Fiberglass in Weymouth Custom Fiberglass, North Weymouth MA 02191 -- MerchantCircle.com can make the boat's hull look better than new for about $150/foot...a fair price for first quality work. Welcome to the joys of boat ownership.

PS - givern the circumstances my advice would be to paint the boat yourself, use a white 2 part and with a little effort and time, you can get 90% of the end result for about 10% of the cost.


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Catalina 25 is enough boat to take your family out, is simple to sail and forgiving, yet not too much boat to handle getting in and out of slips etc. It's easy to get parts for and they're everywhere.


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

*P22 restoration*

You do have your work cut out for you but if you want a very fine small boat that sails like a dream, it is quite worth while, and it isn't too expensive and I have just finished doing what you probably need to do and will be glad to talk you thru it. How's that? If you want to do this ,it would be easier if we could email directly or phone on occasion. Let me know what you want to do. Meanwhile if I can get my P22 away from my son and grandson ( they think the boat is theirs ) I'm going sailing. Roy


----------



## Pearson22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Roy. I would appreciate any information you had to share. I can be reached at [email protected]
- Paul


----------



## SeaMonkeyP22 (Apr 7, 2010)

*P22 - another first sailboat*

After my friend has enjoyed his P22 for many years, he up'd to a Pearson 30, and I'm going to be taking over the captains wheel on the P22.

Seamonkey will be up in Gloucester Harbor, would love to get in touch with a few other P22 owners--

-Jerry


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there any pictures of the boat? Thanks in advance.

~ Sam


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Back to the OP...

I have a Catalina 22 (#1588). I would suggest staying away from swing keels unless you will be trailer launching (takes me 2 hours!). I get crap caught in the keel cable, and have had the bridge deck crack due to over tightening the keel cable (oops).

Just remember, your biggest expense will be mooring, repairs, and upgrades. A $900 boat may end up costing more than a $3000 boat.

If you really want to learn to sail, get an even smaller boat like a Thistle and keep it in your garage.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I teach on Pearson 26's. If well maintained they are a great, solid vessel that I would feel comfortable in heading to Block I. from NB.
The Trip from Block to the Vinyard is over 50 miles, so I'd pick my wind and weather carefully. Not that the trip over from Newport couldn't be a challenge.

I haven't sailed the P 22 but if it's similarly constructed it would be more solid than a catalina 22. I've sailed the C 22's and enjoyed them on the Bay.
It wouldn't be my choice for sailing to the islands on a regular basis. 

I have no doubt that you could handle a 26 foot pearson in short order, it's not too big.

The issue would be mooring slips costs as others have mentioned, and whether or not you're up for that expense. 

Good luck, happy sailing.


----------



## SeaMonkeyP22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pearson22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm taking possession of a 1968 Pearson 22 tomorrow. Hull #15. It's being handed down to me from a family member. Would love to hear more about this boat.
> thanks.


"Pearson22", Where are you sailing out of? 
Roy, are you still down in VA with a P22?


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, I am still in Hampton VA, sailing mostly in Hampton Roads Harbor With occasional ventures into Chesapeake Bay, which can be very nasty at times. The harbor is a wonderful place to day sail almost always. You have Hull no. 15! mine is no. 74. At one time there were 5 P22's here. I think the highest no.here was 110 and they didn't build but a very few more than that. Did I mention that I bought mine new in 1969. How has your boat held up? Is there much that needs to be fixed or replaced? I sold my P22 in 1987 and bought a P30 like your friend did, In 1997 I found the boat in Elizabeth City N.C. My offer to buy it was turned down but in 2000 the owner called to say they were ready to let go. How much I asked? Come get it and you can have it, they said! I had a trailer built and brought it home. It needed much work. In2008 it (Aquarius) finally was launched and has proved to be the wonderful boat it was in the 70's. I need to sell the P30. Roy


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul, how are you and your P22? Roy


----------



## SeaMonkeyP22 (Apr 7, 2010)

*New Sails for P22?*

Has anyone here had a new mainsail made for their P22? I think its on my list, not sure how long I will go with this old one I have -- its in rough shape.


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

*New mainsail*

I just bought a new main from a local sail maker. Cost about $1,200.


----------



## SeaMonkeyP22 (Apr 7, 2010)

*main sail and mainsheet for P22*



rtate said:


> I just bought a new main from a local sail maker. Cost about $1,200.


Did they use your old sail as a template? I asked a local sailmaker here in Marblehead for a quote, waiting to hear back from them still....

I'm also going to get a new mainsheet and tackle, any recommendations on that front?


----------



## rtate (Jun 10, 2009)

*new main*

The dimensions needed to build a P 22 main are easy to find on the web unless your rig is not standard. It would be risky to provide measurements to a sailmaker although some have a data sheet that can be OK. Try Mack Sails at Mack Sails Sailmakers for mainsails, headsails, genoas, spinnakers, lazy jacks or [email protected] they will give you a reasonable quote and will ask you to contact them for details. New main sheet? I like Samson 5/16" LS. SAmson has always been my favorite. High tech line is not needed on our boats. Samson is not too hard to splice and Samson splicing instructions are on the web but some tools are needed and are available. Don't spend too much money on blocks. A 4 to 1 purchase is good and ball bearing blocks are very nice but can be pricey. All can be bought at Defender Industries at Discount Marine and Boat Supplies - Inflatable Sales - Defender. Keep in touch with me at [email protected],net. Roy


----------



## SeaMonkeyP22 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm finally getting around to updating an owners site, and trying to track down owners home ports and hull numbers. pearson22.com Pearson 22 - Pearson Yachts send me a message if you have one, would love to hear from you.


----------

